# Muddy Water Crappie Tips



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

My buddy and I just got the john boat going and are hitting Stonelick lake this week. We are going to fish minnows around structure. The lake is muddy all year. Any tips for crappie fishing In muddy water? Also if ya know the lake plz feel free to add any info via a pm.

Thanks


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Fishing with minnows in muddy water has always been tough for me. You may want to bring a few jig/plastic too in black or chartruse to throw around the cover. You can cover much more water and find productive areas. Stained or muddy water Crappie seem to roam less and really stick to the cover.
Another type of cover if you have different levels of muddiness are the mud lines. Ive caught a lot of Crappie working these... i usually cast past the mud line and reel into the clearer water, the hits come like clockwork as soon as the jig comes through to the clearer water. 
If you find some shallow Crappie, its good to move off of them and out to the first drop offs adjacent to the area, the better sized fish often hold in 10-12 fow this time of year on cover away from the smaller shallow fish.
I dont know the lake you are fishing, but i would guess the same would hold true down there as their Portage lakes cousins. Hope it helps you get on them!


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks. Is it easy to hook a minnow of a jig?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

TurtleJugger said:


> Thanks. Is it easy to hook a minnow of a jig?


It's easy to hook them on, but just as easy for them to fall off the hook. Best way to fish a jig and minnow is with a good drifting wind, or dipping the cover with a cane pole or long crappie rod. You can cast a jig/minnow, but make sure they are very light casts or it will just be a jighead.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It helps when you tip your jig with a crappie nibble or the new bait fish food from Stubby Steve. They stay on the hook a long time. google them.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tips been having some success trolling with jigs. Also caught a lot the other day from the bank with minnows. Been tipping my jigs with minnows about half the tine


----------

